
How e-ink can reduce visual noise pollution in cities (2015) - cityandtech
https://futurecities.catapult.org.uk/2015/12/10/blog-can-less-intrusive-technologies-help-keep-green-spaces-visually-quiet/
======
linuxkerneldev
Soofa (based out of Cambridge) is implementing exactly that. They're using E
Ink's large sized 32" color panels. [http://www.soofa.co/soofa-
sign/](http://www.soofa.co/soofa-sign/) ,
[http://goodereader.com/blog/e-paper/sofa-sign-activating-
pub...](http://goodereader.com/blog/e-paper/sofa-sign-activating-public-
spaces-with-just-four-bolts)

